# Simple n LIGHT carbon cages?



## sdirep (Jan 28, 2009)

I just recently purchased a new 09 tarmac and would like to get some carbon cages for it. I bought some cheap specialized plastic ones but lately have been seeing some pretty simple looking carbon ones on this site but do not know what brand they are. Can you guys please show me yours and let me know the name and how much I would expect to pay for them. Where would be a reliable online store I can purchase them at? Right now id prefer to get carbon just cause i dont want to add more weight to the bike. Thank guys.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

There are some great light cages that are not carbon, but light and strong.
I love the Andrew's King Cage in Titanium.
Very light at 38gms, nice looking, strong, won't launch your bottle, and won't mark up your bottles.:thumbsup:

ANDREW'S KING CAGE TITANIUM
View attachment 154131


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Look on fleebay. I grabbed some carbon cages for cheap and they work great. Oh, and they're pretty light as well.
Stick with carbon to match the bike


----------



## eddyadams (Aug 11, 2007)

check out the serfas cirque or the tacx tao carbon


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

i'll second the King Ti cage recommendation. great cages, light, and they hold the bottle very well. or, the arundel carbon cage is great too. most crazy light carbon cages are a waste of money...they either break or launch bottles when the road turns bumpy.


----------



## LtSpeed03 (Jul 13, 2006)

I have a set of Zero Components at 22 grams each including screws and they've held the bottles while a couple of my friends went flying while descending Mt Greylock. I've never lost a bottle with these. 
http://www.zerocomponents.com/waterbottles.html

Just my recommendation....


----------



## kermit (Dec 7, 2004)

*ebay*

I bought a pair of Black Ops cages. 18 grams each and I paid $41 for the pair. They have the checkerboard carbon and look awesome on my Roubaix.


----------



## pianopiano (Jun 4, 2005)

I use Profile Karbon Lite cages. They are very light (29g), hold bottles very well, look great, but are quite pricey. I see a direct copy of the Karbon Lite here (called the D1) for a lot less:

http://shop.ebay.ca/merchant/bikebicycle99

Who knows if the quality is that of the Profile's, though?


----------



## tom_h (May 6, 2008)

Performance Bike has 3 styles of carbon cages in their "Forte" house brand. 

I just bought two Forte "Theta" models to put on my in-progress '09 Tarmac. The Forte logo is sufficiently subtle, that it didn't create a fashion faux-paux ;-)

Although cage's list price is about $40, with Performance's many sales and coupons, the cages can be as "low" as $20-25. 

There have been mixed reviews on the durability of the single carbon "tab" at bottom of the cage.


----------



## athenasoar (Sep 14, 2007)

Arundel carbon cages are the best.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

I bought the D4 style carbon cages off eBay - from China, of course. They were somewhere between $25-$30 shipped (edit - for BOTH, not just one). Plain. Love 'em or hate 'em I guess, but I haven't had a bottle fall out yet


----------



## Professor funk (Sep 28, 2008)

RavX, Beta X Carbon. Wt. 24g. Available in more colours.

Very good at holding the bottles too :thumbsup: 

A couple more pics here: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=1804633&l=3c203&id=732677773


----------



## Nimitz (Jul 8, 2004)

tacx tao carbon or non carbon....have some on the way from PBK.

Chad


----------



## Catapult (Nov 5, 2004)

*I've got the D4s from ebay too*

Put them on my 08 S-works Tarmac SL-2 (raw blk/wht frameset) and they seem to be working well. Not the firmest grip (in comparison to some old plastic cateye cages I have on my rain bike), but haven't launched a bottle yet either. $30.99 shipped so it was a good deal and they are very light.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

jmlapoint said:


> There are some great light cages that are not carbon, but light and strong.
> I love the Andrew's King Cage in Titanium.
> Very light at 38gms, nice looking, strong, won't launch your bottle, and won't mark up your bottles.:thumbsup:
> 
> ...


Another option is the stainless steel bottle cages that Performance sells:
http://www.performancebike.com/shop/profile.cfm?SKU=14680&subcategory_ID=4342
Essentially the same traditional looking design and appearance as the titanium cages and many/most aluminum ones. Also won't mark your bottles like the aluminum ones do. I see they list at 45 grams each, but mine actually weigh 42-43 grams each (85 gm/ pair). I see they list at $10 each, but I think I got two of those cages in combo with two nice "team" bottles for something like $10 or $15 total.

I happen to prefer the traditional metal cage look on my bike and was glad to find these.


----------



## RoadBikeVirgin (Nov 21, 2008)

#1 - I haven't seen any carbon cages that weigh more than 30g
#2 - The title of this thread is "Simple n LIGHT carbon cages" - That means the OP is ONLY interested in carbon. This isn't the thread to discuss Ti or Steel cages. Just like when someone asks "DA or Red??" - They DO NOT want to hear about Super Record or any other Campy groupset. 

just my .02


----------



## twain (May 18, 2004)

I took a risk on some I found on ebay
http://cgi.ebay.com/D3-Pair-Brand-N...-Fiber-Water-Cage_W0QQitemZ260362759261QQcmdZ
- $27 for two WITH shipping. Haven't got them yet; will update if they suck.
But you have to think they are pretty similar--if not identical to ones that simply have a brand name label. 

I have the previous generation Rav-X (no longer made). They've been great though I busted the lip on one of them. About 24 grams each.

Also had the superlight IRD cages--16 grams. They would jettison large water bottles though. A friend of mine was using my bike in a race and he snapped the cage. I don't think IRD makes them anymore.


----------



## Dr_John (Oct 11, 2005)

I don't have one, but high up on my bling list are the new Zipp cages. I think they're great looking. 19 grams:


----------



## CippoForLife (Oct 10, 2006)

Those ebay cheapies work great! I have a set and I have yet to lose a bottle.
But those Speedplay cages are slick...very cool.


----------



## kreger (Mar 10, 2004)

i have a set of the speedplays. havent dropped a bottle since ive gotten them.

heres something i did one them. has better picture too

http://angrybeesound.wordpress.com/2008/09/21/sunday-project-1/


----------



## mythical (Aug 14, 2008)

There can be only one! This is the best one in my opinion:

Emporelli Dolimiti. 14g each, solid grip yet bottle friendly, and good enough for pro mountainbikers e.g. Gunn-Rita Dahle Flesjå...


----------



## cpark (Oct 13, 2004)

sdirep said:


> I just recently purchased a new 09 tarmac and would like to get some carbon cages for it. I bought some cheap specialized plastic ones but lately have been seeing some pretty simple looking carbon ones on this site but do not know what brand they are. Can you guys please show me yours and let me know the name and how much I would expect to pay for them. Where would be a reliable online store I can purchase them at? Right now id prefer to get carbon just cause i dont want to add more weight to the bike. Thank guys.


How about this? If you don't mind paying the high price....
It weighs 12 grams.

http://www.starbike.com/php/product_info.php?lang=en&pid=1856


----------



## Juanmoretime (Nov 24, 2001)

I'm on my 4 year on a set of BTP 9 gram cages. Work well and plenty light. Your supposed to use tapered bottles but Polar insulated bottles just work very well with them.

http://www.b-t-p.de/B-T-P_Team/b-t-p_team1.html


----------

